# Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden? Terra-Preta-Versuche



## Annett (16. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Da einem das normale Radioprogramm bei 6 - 12 h täglicher Arbeit irgendwann auf den Keks geht, hören Joachim und ich gern mal zwischendurch bestimmte Sendungen des Deutschlandfunks.
So auch gestern wieder "Forschung aktuell".
Bei diesem Thema http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/forschak/1529898/ (Terra-Preta-Freilandversuch in Brandenburg) wurde ich hellhörig.
Vielleicht lässt sich damit ja was anfangen/weiter recherchieren. 
Wir haben dieses Problem zum Glück nicht. Dafür hätten wir Pferdemist ohne Ende.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden? Terra-Preta-Versuche*

Hallo Annett,

dieser Link ist wie für mich bestimmt, denn Terra Preta könnte ich auch hier herstellen. 

Pferdemist wäre hier zwar aus einem Ausgedinge für alte Rennpferde zu bekommen, aber leider habe ich große Zweifel an der Haltung und Fütterung der Tiere, seitdem ich mir den Betrieb dort angesehen habe. Kohle kenne ich hier nur als Grillkohle. 

Ich werde halt einfach einen Versuch starten.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen in den fruchtbaren Norden
Elfriede


----------



## grille (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden? Terra-Preta-Versuche*

Hallo!

Ich habe diese Erde hier bezogen,da Wohnort Österreich
http://www.sonnenerde.at/versuchsreihen-terra-preta-herstellung.88.htm,es war ein Versuchsprogramm.
Meine Erfahrungen waren sehr unterschiedlich.
Für manche Jungpflanzen völlig ungeignet,die reagierten genauso,wie auf zuwenig verotteten Mist.
Allerdings manche Gemüsesorten explodierten förmlich und erreichten die doppelte Größe ,als in anderem Boden.
Da es ein Versuchsprogramm war,mußte man alle Pflanzen 2mal setzen d.h.einmal in diese Erde und einmal in die normal mit Kompost gedüngte Erde.Der Unterschied war enorm.
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen,da ich ein Jahr zuwenig Kompost hatte und aus dem oben erwähnten Grund auch keinen Stallmist nehme.
Ich denke,man kann das gut probieren,es sollte jedoch gut in den Boden eingearbeitet werden.
LG grille


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden? Terra-Preta-Versuche*

Hallo grille,

hier in Griechenland ist es um Erde schlecht bestellt. Man kann zwar um viel Geld deutsche Erde kaufen, aber höchstens für einige Blumentöpfe, für den Garten ist sie viel zu teuer. Humus fehlt hier auf den Inseln überhaupt, hauptsächlich ist der Boden mit dem Sand bedeckt, den der Wind bringt.

Lebte ich in Österreich, ich bin nur im Winter dort, hätte mich das Experiment mit der Sonnenerde sicher auch interessiert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## grille (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden? Terra-Preta-Versuche*

Hi,ich wollte es nicht als Werbung verstanden wissen,dachte nur es wäre schon eine gute Möglichkeit den Boden zu verbessern.Wie du richtig erwähnst,könntest du das sicher selbst herstellen.Ich drücke die Daumen für das Experiment.
LG grille


----------



## Joachim (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden? Terra-Preta-Versuche*

Der Feldversuch in dem Bericht brachte bis 40% Mehrertrag (leider wurde der Basisertrag nicht genannt). Aber interessant klingts schon, zumal mans selber herstellen kann...


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden? Terra-Preta-Versuche*

Hallo Elfriede.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich sofort an Dich und Deinen kargen Boden auf Paros denken musste...

Gerade habe ich mal noch ein paar Links dazu rausgesucht. Sooo neu scheint das Ganze ja nicht mehr zu sein:
http://www.taz.de/!61534/
http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=3516756
http://www.swr.de/im-gruenen-rp/-/id=100810/nid=100810/did=5387410/13e5kgm/index.html
http://www.mythopia.ch/climate/Terra Preta - Bio Kohle - Climatefarming.pdf
Nachdenkliches:
http://nichtidentisches.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/terra-preta-humoses-glucksversprechen/


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden? Terra-Preta-Versuche*

Danke Annett für die interessanten Links, 

die mir gestern einen interessanten Leseabend bescherten und mich, wie im letzten Link, auch nachdenklich stimmten, was die Weltverbesserungs-Idee angeht, die immer irgendwo  ihre Opfer fordert.

Besonders interessant ist, wie Joachim schon sagte, dass man diese besondere Erde selbst herstellen kann.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

